# Cs 1.6 podbots setup??



## waynesto (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi everyone im new here and im having trouble setting up the podbots for cs 1.6. a friend once gave me the commands but due to tafe work ive manged to lose them. i can get to the console (somehow?) but cannnot set up the bots. please help!

Wayne


----------



## in3rt!a (Aug 7, 2004)

i used to use bots in 1.6, but theyre unreliable... after awhile, they crashed my server and i had to delete them completely. i dont know why.

i suggest you buy Condition Zero. they come with completely easy to use and smart bots.

and i think pod bot is pretty dead, and not very 1.6 compatible. i recommend looking at http://forums.bots-united.com/showthread.php?t=3159.
if not, just check out http://forums.bots-united.com/index.php? and get all the informatoin about bots you ever wanted.


----------

